# clutch for 600hp ls2?



## Pro_goat (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a 2006 gto, 68,000 miles, with suspension upgrade and headers with full 3in exhaust. My throwout bearing just ceased up so I have my tranny out. In the future I am planning on doing engine modifications, either a procharger or stroker kit, either with cam, and get up too 550-600hp. Since I have the tranny out I want to go ahead and put a better clutch in. I'm having troubles finding a clutch that can hold that hp in my price range, around $500 or less. I also want to keep it stock feel for street, it wont be a track car. Please reply with any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Mc leod twin or monster stage 3. If you are not gonna track it you might be fine with stage 2 . I dont think you can find anything good in your price range. And for stock feel with that power you need twin


----------



## Pro_goat (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you think a LS7 clutch would hold up?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No way. You aren't going to find any clutch that's reliable at that level for under $500. You're proposal of spending many thousands on engine upgrades but want a cheap clutch doesn't make any sense. Your intended use is going to play into it as well. It you want to drag and hook a lot you're going to need an expensive clutch, drive shaft, axles and stubs at the least. A strong street clutch is going to be different than a strong drag clutch. This is not a cheap car to add a lot of power reliably.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

This is not a cheap car to add a lot of power reliably.
You got that right! LOL :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 what Svede said. Do it right the first time and you will end up saving money instead of spending twice what you originally planned.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The drive train was already pushing the limits with a V8 dropped in from the factory. The platform it was based on was the V6 Commodore.


----------



## Pro_goat (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Qnko for the info and suggested clutches.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW there are two McLeod twins. The RST is for street use and the RXT is better suited for the track. The Monster 3 is a monster to drive on the street. It has an on/off feel, glazes up easily and squeals and chatters making it a better track clutch


----------



## Pro_goat (Jul 29, 2015)

So is twin the way to go to keep feeling stock, for the street, and be able to hold the hp? Again it wont be a track car.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes twin is the only way to keep it civilized. I have a stage 3 in mine with 480whp and love it but mine is a weekend only car. I don't have any squealing or chattering but it is kinda on/off plus its hard to depress. Got stucked in traffic once and gave up in less than 5 minutes and waited in the emergency lane for an hour for the traffic to clear


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Qnko said:


> Yes twin is the only way to keep it civilized. I have a stage 3 in mine with 480whp and love it but mine is a weekend only car. I don't have any squealing or chattering but it is kinda on/off plus its hard to depress. Got stucked in traffic once and gave up in less than 5 minutes and waited in the emergency lane for an hour for the traffic to clear


Ya. A twin achieves higher HP by the size of the clutch area using two disks. A single needs higher clamping force (and/or more aggressive friction material) which equates to higher pedal effort and grippy engagement. A bonus is the twin puts less stress on the slave and hydraulic system from the lessened pressure to activate the pressure plate fingers.


----------



## cynicslullaby (Dec 12, 2017)

My hydraulics gave out on mine and am surprised that there are so few posts on clutches. Only advice I see are for the LS7, Monster and cheap OE replacement Luks. There are a number of clutches on the Hawks Powersports website I cannot find any information on and they look like good quality. 
Has anyone had experiences with Hayes, Ram, McLeod Hawks and/or Mantic clutches?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

cynicslullaby said:


> My hydraulics gave out on mine and am surprised that there are so few posts on clutches. Only advice I see are for the LS7, Monster and cheap OE replacement Luks. There are a number of clutches on the Hawks Powersports website I cannot find any information on and they look like good quality.
> Has anyone had experience
> s with Hayes, Ram, McLeod Hawks and/or Mantic clutches?


The McLeod RST twin disc is a fantastic clutch. Holds up to 700-800hp. Pedal pressure and engagement feels like stock. I just drove my buddies gto with a brand new RST twin disc he just put in and i loved it. I have a monster level 2 full face sigle disc and it has a pretty heavy pedal feel and while it slips good on the street, launching at the track at high rpm is difficult becuase it really wants to grab and go, more like an on/off switch. If i had the choice id go back and buy a Monster LT1-S twin disc or Mcleod RST twin disc. If your looking for more holding power and something you can really beat on from Mcleod, look at the RSX.


----------

